# [Wet Thumb Forum]-ADA top 10 tanks 2003 layout contest photos



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

My friend in Tokyo just sent me Sept. issue of Aqua Life magazine.
In that issue is the top 10 tanks in the 2003 ADA plant layout contest. I just finish scanning the pictures. Does anyone have space to host it? 

Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

check your private mail.

*Journal Database*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Send them to me, 
I'll host them with Jeff's web space!

Me email is in my profile.

Thanks

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

*Journal Database*


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

My friend in Tokyo had his secretary translate the caption on the bottom of my 10th place picture, so I know what they said.
Honour Prize
World Ranking No. 10
Kenneth Cheng (USA)
Forest Edge

Comment:
Unique layout which has the appearance of Japanese elements at the first site, but at the same time has something un-Japanese elements. Also it seems to have European elements, but it doesn't enough to describe about this work. When we see the person who create this after the review, what a surprise that he is the American! He is really skillful at 
using driftwood and alignment of water plant, which seems to be the likely layout but in reality which is the brand-new type. That looks pretty fresh to the judges.

Thanks for hosting Greg
Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow.







Those are all absolutely amazing.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

O sh#@%! All aquariums are gorgeous but the 3rd place tank is simply amazing! It's definitely a winner for me. It's the best aquascape I've ever seen! How did he manage to form such a beautiful hills?

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## azet (Apr 6, 2003)

yes, you´r right marcinb, it is my favorite too. but also the small tanks are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Great tanks.

Personally I find #2 tank a bit too elevated, standing wise, compare to those 10 shots. I would still think about #1 vs. #3, really hard decision.

Rock and wood placement in #1 tank is just perfect but right/plants corner looks too disorganized IMHO. I also think that having BLUR effect with the fish, gave individual some extra points. Great idea !!!.

On the other hand #3 tank, is a snapshot of Autumn season. Coloration, wood or I should say miniature branches are very sucessfully chosen for this setup. Small valley between two slopes. If it wasn't for the fish, I wouldn't know that this was an aquarium.

Hard decision.


----------



## JanMc (Aug 6, 2003)

Does anyone know what the really large crypt is on the right side of the seventh place tank? It looks incredible.

I love the direction aquascaping is going. Some of these are very innovative and beautiful. Congratulations to all.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Ugghh, I hate the blurring of the fish in the winning tank, though I absolutely love the tank itself! Tank 2 is borderline topiary, and I would've placed it lower myself...

 

[This message was edited by 2la on Fri October 03 2003 at 06:48 PM.]


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

JanMc,

I think that Crypt is C. wendtii or something very similar. There is a piece of the photo missing along a vertical line that cuts through the left side of the Crypt. stand. I'm not sure what is going on there.

Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

I just received the ADA contest layouy booklet of the top 500 tanks in the mail. Wow some of these tank in the upper 200th ranking was amazing. The booklet is in both English and Japanese. In the back shows the judging guidelines of each judge.
This is my first time checking out this booklet and it's a must to have.
You can buy a copy of this booklet for JPY 1,800 which comes out to $16.57. The price includes shipping and handling cost.
For ordering, send your name and address to 
Aqua Design Amano Co., LTD
8554-1 Urushiyama, Maki-machi
Nilgata 953-0054 Japan
with your Visa, Mastercard or Amex # and its expiration date.

Later
Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Ken,
Thanks for scanning the pics!
If you have a chance can you scan a few more?
I would love to see some more, especially the ones with "branchy driftwood" like the first place tank.









I'll host em for you if you wish.

greatly appreciated
thanks again

Mike

*My Digital Gallery*


----------

